# Merckx steal on ebay!



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Eddy-Me...ikes?hash=item5ad24d79ff&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Someone also got an incredible deal over the weekend on a very nice Corsa in the Panasonic livery....something like $375 for a very clean frame.


----------

